# in a moment of frustration took the sissors to her coat!



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I was grooming Gemma and she has been matting like crazy lately. She's almost 2 and I think i've finally discovered what it means to "blow a coat". It's really not that bad, and i've been managing it quite well, but today i had a bad moment and just took the thinning shears to her coat. I probably shouldn't have done this too my full coated girl, but i took off a whole pile of her beautiful coat. She doesn't really look that different to be honest. Not sure if it will make the grooming any different, and I'm sure it will grow out before I know it. I'll try and get a photo and share it.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

here are the photos


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Good job for the first time!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks nice...but you're right..it really doesn't look too much different. When I read the title of your post I was expecting Gemma to be bald! LOL


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Not related but on the app, the icon of the last poster shows up next to the thread. I saw the icon of Whimsy and the title of the thread and had a moment of panic!!!

Gemma looks good and I am glad Whimsy has not been cut 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

when you look up close it isn't too even (there are some choppy big chunks missing; sort of a 1980's layered look), but from a distance isn't much different. Still deciding if i might just get her cut for winter/spring. The full coat is a lot of work and i'm not sure how comfortable it really is for her;


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How pretty she looks


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Scary title, but she looks good. The missing chunks don't show. LOL


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm no expert, but she certainly looks good to me. Now if I did something like that it would be a whole different story. I tried to trim the hair between Mae's little pads and I did a terrible job but at least she isn't sliding across the floor anymore.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW she has reallllly thick coat!!
I too got scissor happy a few weeks ago and Tillie looks silly... I trimmed her legs and belly and took the length off... my husband says she looks like a lamb. lol She still has long head and body hair but with tiny little legs... lol
Hair grows. it's my mantra.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i think i jinxed myself about a month ago when i told someone that Gemma never really had a "blowing coat". turns out she was just a late bloomer! I might get a professional groomer to even out what I did if i can find someone that i can trust to not cut anything on her head/face. I'm sure it will grow back out by next summer.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks like her coat is similar to Zoeys . Very thick and gets frizzy after a bath. But calms down a couple days latter. I can take piles off and you cant tell. Mine go threw different stages threw out the last three years. Maddie was later with a bad coat change. She has a much thinner coat that has a very fine undercoat. Gemma would look good short and it is easier.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Havs can look quite cute in a short clip, where you actually see their face. I heard my husband say to Jack.."I never realized how cute you were."


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Havs can look quite cute in a short clip, where you actually see their face. I heard my husband say to Jack.."I never realized how cute you were."


i take tippi to the groomer for feet, fanny and face. the rest of her remains long, but i think her face is the cutest thing about her and i want to see it! i still leave plenty of hair framing her face, but her eyes just melt me.


----------

